# Beretta 3901 American Citizen?



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am looking at purchasing one for my wife. This is a 20 gauge model. Has anyone shot one of these and what are the benefits of this gun. She currently shoots a Winchester 1300.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

havent shot that exact one but im yet to find a beretta shotgun that I didnt like and hasnt perfomed above and beyond expectations. Id say you cant go wrong w/ it.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Warden,
I had a model 390 in 12 gauge and it was very realiable. I now own two model 391 Beretta's in 12 gauge. You can bang the dickens out of them and they still function flawlessly, any type of ammo!

Bob A.


----------

